# Excalibur EX-21



## PeteG (27 Jan 2015)

Out of interest, has anyone had one of these that they have used for a few years without any major problems?


----------



## redalpha3 (27 Jan 2015)

Hi Pete

I've had one for a fortnight! Seems well made and is very quiet. Very little vibration, easy to follow lines on patterns and requires very little physical activity for me to change blades. As to reliability, I have no idea at all and I'm waiting to see what happens. Mine will get light use so I'm hoping it is ok. I was assured that the electrics on the saw had been modified recently. Axminster have a good warranty so I shall wait and see. Others on the forum have had less positive experiences.

A couple of minor moans I've had so far...I polished the table with a light wax (as I did with the Diamond) and now anything I place on it skates around like Torville and Dean. Bladeholders are more fiddly than the brilliant Diamond bladeholders I was used to. They will take a little getting used to. Realisticlly, these are personal quibbles.

I'm looking forward to being able to get stuck in with it over the next few months.

There are lots of hints and tips on YouTube and on the web. Overall my experience has been positive so far.

Regards


----------



## Chippygeoff (27 Jan 2015)

My ex-21 lasted 3 months then kaput.


----------



## bodge (27 Jan 2015)

I've had mine for approx 3 months now and I have been very happy with it. No dramas, breakages or negatives at all so far, though I will confess I am quite a light user compared to most on here.
Based on personal experience I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them, but as always, there are those that have not had such good experiences as me.


----------



## PeteG (27 Jan 2015)

Appreciate the information Pete and Pete, that's three Pete's in one thread  
I was really taken by the Excalibur last year, love at first sight  although at the time I didn't have the funds and I hadn't read any reviews. I read somewhere today that the Dewalt was designed by the same team at Excalibur, but the reviews between the two can be worlds apart. I then read on an American site that someone was going for the Excalibur due to all the complaints about the Dewalt! I really like the idea of the tilting table and the lifting upper arm, but I've been unable to find a review by someone who has used an Excalibur over a few years without any major problems. Saying that, it's very possible I've not been looking in the right place.



Chippygeoff":wh19v7nf said:


> My ex-21 lasted 3 months then kaput.



Hello Geoff. I had a good read of your past thread on the Excalibur, I thought there may have been an updated version of the saw since.
I called Hegner today as the SE you recommended is currently out of stock, they have one due mid February. Apparently at this time of the year they only order one at a time, and orders are made at the end
of the month! It's still at the top of the list, but felt I had to check regarding the Excalibur though. Apparently I'm being treated for my fiftieth, family whip round  and want to be sure I'm making the right choice!


----------



## decker7 (27 Jan 2015)

I have Excalibur 2 years, no problems, very enjoyable to use.


----------



## PeteG (28 Jan 2015)

decker7":14d9yk0g said:


> I have Excalibur 2 years, no problems, very enjoyable to use.




Hello Decker7  I'm certainly taken by all it's features, just a little concerned about it's long term reliability if worked everyday. How often have you been using yours over the two years?


----------



## Servo (28 Jan 2015)

Hi

Had mine for 8 months and it's been used a lot. Only problem I have, is the table surface is marked in places and showing the black undercoat. I've made a wooden cover that fits over the table out of ply, and it's protected. I must admit I like this a lot better than my hegner clone (Axminster)


----------



## PeteG (29 Jan 2015)

Servo":209uyird said:


> Hi
> 
> Had mine for 8 months and it's been used a lot. Only problem I have, is the table surface is marked in places and showing the black undercoat. I've made a wooden cover that fits over the table out of ply, and it's protected. I must admit I like this a lot better than my hegner clone (Axminster)



Hello Servo  I've seen one video where the table was badly marked, but then the chap does say that he threads the blade from the top on internal cuts. Have the marks on yours been caused by the workpiece?


----------



## jonluv (29 Jan 2015)

Hi Pete G
Shelia Landry speaks very well of the Excalibur ---- worth a read

John


----------



## redalpha3 (29 Jan 2015)

Table marks very easily but lines are superficial. Mine has "scratches" in it already which can only be due to rotation and movement of workpiece. Looks a bit odd but not a reason not buy it. I think I will put a plywood table over the top.


----------



## Samfire (29 Jan 2015)

I've had the smaller version for 18months and have had no issues. However, I am not a heavy user.
Sam


----------



## decker7 (4 Feb 2015)

At most I use about 15 Hours a week, sorry for not getting back to you sooner.


----------



## PeteG (5 Feb 2015)

decker7":5b9meuco said:


> At most I use about 15 Hours a week, sorry for not getting back to you sooner.



No problem Decker  I'll answer the question you asked in my other post, as I should have really updated this one, so my apologies  .
I had three saws on my list, the Excalibur EX-21, the Axminster AWFS18 and a Hegner Multicut 2SV, and although it's several weeks away
it's a special birthday treat off the family as I'll have reached the half century mark! I hope that doesn't put the mockers on it :lol:
I really fancied/wanted the Excalibur but was put off by some of the reviews on the forum, and the reason for me asking last week.
I've been told that Excalibur is part of the Axminster brand in the UK, which could or would explain previous quality issues, and after
spending £800.00 on a pile of junk last year in the shape of an Axminster P/T, I didn't want to take any chances. Once bitten twice shy!

Anyway, with a bit of luck, I should have the Hegner SEV in a week or two, just waiting for a delivery date. I sold my Sealey yesterday
to a forum member, "Cordy", and not having a scroll saw is really messing with my karma, even though I'm busy re-organising the shed
before the big day


----------



## martinka (5 Feb 2015)

Very nice present, Pete, I hope it's as good as you are no doubt anticipating.

All I got for my 50th was a pounding hangover. (hammer)


----------



## PeteG (5 Feb 2015)

Thanks Martin  I'm being thoroughly spoilt I know, and I'll be making a lot of "Thank you presents"  for some time to come!


----------



## Alexam (6 Feb 2015)

FRom these video's, it looks like a good machine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxz3b_LHlkY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUC7wutR3A4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT5DOmhYGZ4


----------



## PeteG (6 Feb 2015)

Hello Alex  Your'e right, it was watching the same videos that initially convinced me to buy one, but as mentioned, I believe the UK version was being made under license by Axminster
and the reason why there was a number of quality issues. And although Axminster have worked to correct them, I didn't want to take any chances after the hassle I had with the P/T.


----------



## Alexam (6 Feb 2015)

Quite right. Hope you get a good one. Once you have checked it out and found it perfect, you can upgrade and will give you a 'reasonable' price to take it off your hands. OK?

The Hener looks like a great machine though. Wouldn't mind something like that myself, but with the amount I use it at present, my scrollsaw will have to do.


----------

